# berreta



## nissan94 (Mar 5, 2007)

ive got a new one. i have to hold my left index finger against the trigger guard
to hit with any accuracy. ive put about 800 rds thru so far and still the trigger is so tight that it pulls to the left because the trigger pulls hard. i thot it mite get easier as it broke in but no luck so far. can a gunsmith make the trigger
pull easier. its just the last bit that is throwing me off. since i discovered what was wrong i can hit with fair accuracy by keeping it from jerking ,[with my left index finger],,to the left as i squease the trigger. but my old 25 didnt require this,and i only used one hand 
and could hit fairly well.
ps i have fairly big hands ,which is pt of the problem . but it didnt matter with the old 25 i carried for 25 or more yrs. never had to use it ,thank god. but i didnt quit practicing until i was good enough to make a head shot.thanks


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'd talk to a gunsmith. One may be able to do something with the trigger, but I can't say they certainly can. Won't hurt to ask one to take a look, though.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Which model Beretta is it?


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

What model?


----------

